# is this a rumor or not pacerfans didnt know



## pacerfan82 (Aug 5, 2002)

pacers trade: artest, mercer,ollie,jones
suns trade: marion, johnson


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the Suns probably aren't going to make that trade, or anything close to it. For that deal to work, the Pacers would probably have to include Jermaine O'Neal, and maybe Harrington too.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, they just signed shawn, I doubt they'd trade him. If Harrington or O'neal were involved, then it might be real. Where did you here this rumor..........


----------



## pacerfan82 (Aug 5, 2002)

*trade*

my friend told me he saw it on a web site but he didnt tell me which one


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Please ask him pacerfan82


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I would throw in Harrington, but Jermaine is the franchise.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I would love for Harrington to be a sun, fat chance though!


----------

